# The First Four Words You See Describe You



## Kumabutt

elegant passionate outspoken naive


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Peaceful
Naive
Thoughtful
Loyal

Pretty spot-on I would say!


----------



## Turlowe

I got Charm, Outspoken, Help and Sweet.....HA!


----------



## PsychYouMind

Sincere 
Courageous 
Witty
Sentimental 

Yeah, I have these traits. I am not 100% sure if I'm witty. I think I am very witty, but I am not so sure others share the same opinion, lol.


----------



## Schubertslieder

Happy.
Peaceful
Charismatic


----------



## Knight of Ender

glove pass poke compass
I saw some before that but I lost track.


----------



## Residual Deviance

Initial, "oh-so-edgy" thought, "The first four words..."

So I gave this a chance, at face value. Here's what I saw:

"uul" The top row. I am a poker player. I've poured literally thousands of hours into this craft. "uul" is a rough synonym to "vul" meaning "very unlucky." It's super accurate for me, I think, but not for reasons that are poker-related (for you anti-gamblers, I am up monetarily lifetime at cards, and have literally been hired to record poker strategy videos for others), despite what is reasonable to believe. Moving on...
"lullazy" -- this is a letter off of the 7-letter word "lullaby." I think the fact that I filled in the blank here is enough for a second catch. I saw a word, even if it wasn't in the search. So it goes?

At this point I just randomly focused on a point, near the middle and 3rd saw "charismatic" (Ha. HA.) and "talented" (Not all talents are positive. Obviously.) Yep.

Should be uplifting, provides a portal into the stupidly objective.


----------



## LavenderMoon

I got witty, reserved (Which I first read as serve. Would that be real irony?), elegant and passionate. I don't know about elegant or witty, but I can see the others.


----------



## Adena

Talented, witty, sweet, peaceful


----------



## mikan

Peaceful
Reserved
Naive
Shy


----------



## Fenty

Dependent 
Sweet
Thoughtful
Elegant 
Hmm interestingly not true


----------



## tokillamockinghuman

Honest. - Definitely not.
Outgoing. - ha, that's funny.
Eloquent. - Ya ok, I see it, I'm not gonna lie.
Restless. - Ya, no. 

Basically, fail.


----------



## cherry branches

loyal
courageous
sweet
insecure


----------



## Narcissus

Yeah well it is always pretty random ofc but

Peaceful, stubborn, sweet and passionate. I am stubborn, that's all I can agree with, and sort of peaceful


----------



## School

Dependent, elegant, kind, honest??? The last one is true. The rest is not.


----------



## Veggie

Reserved Witty Passionate Dramatic


----------



## Nowhere Man

Happy
Courageous
Passionate
Patient

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Catallena

Lazy 
Happy
Impatient
Genuine 

I just read across the first few lines, but it does describe me! :kitteh:


----------



## TwinAnthos

Loyal, Reserved,Lazy and Peaceful.(In that order)

I agree to all of these, but you have to deserve my loyality, I'm less reserved with people I care for and peaceful I might not be if you press the right button. Lazy is constant.


----------



## Roseus

talented, complex, peaceful, and kind


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Lazy, patient, elegant, serve?

edit: ok, l checked it again. it was ''reserved'' lol.


----------



## Dao

Elegant
Peaceful
Naive
Prey

Wait, 'PREY'?!


----------



## WickerDeer

insecure
thoughtful
outspoken
sweet

Then...
happy 
lethargic 

*laughing* also "loy." I wanted it to be a word so bad...oh wait! It is! Well, "loy" is my first word then. It's an Irish spade.

It's funny that I couldn't see "loyal" even though that was what "loy" was part of. I suppose can be a bit of a tool. I am not the sharpest in the tool shed either.


----------



## Queen of Mars

Passionate 
Thoughtful
Insecure
Caring

...
This is actually very accurate :th_blush:


----------



## WorldPeace

*Reserved.*
Outgoing.
*Kind.*
Dependent.

*Bold*: what I agree with.


----------



## Mmmm

Sweet, insecure, honest, lovely-
I guess I have been described as sweet but I don't know about lovely. I am honest, sometimes I wish I could lie, especially when put on the spot but my brain just freezes. I am a bit insecure when it comes to relationships & emotions.


----------



## RedRaizer

Happy
Patient
Peaceful
Reserved

..............I'm told as I sit here drinking myself asleep while posting on a message board about psychology :|


----------



## The Producer

Sweet.
Outgoing.
Passionate.
Naive. 

Legit. I can dig it.


----------



## Golden Rose

love, dependent, insecure, thoughtful

Goddammit!
Passionate was the fifth.


----------



## westlose

Dramatic
Sentimental
Patient
Happy

I wonder if this is truly accurate.


----------



## 172354

Passionate, courageous, thoughtful, impatient

Interesting how many passionates were on here.....also lol on glove and prey...yikes!


----------



## xForgottenOne

Lovely, mental, patient, though. I think the last three are pretty accurate, but I'm not lovely. At all.


----------



## pivot_turn

Time, Courage, Rest and... Full :laughing: 

Though all but courage somehow fit this moment of right after breakfast.


----------



## Deejaz

Passionate
Reserved
Independent
Witty

haha :tongue:


----------



## pmj85

Lazy
Happy
Outspoken
Charismatic


----------



## Zster

Passionate
Naive
Charismatic
Loyal
(outgoing, but you said first four)

Surprisingly accurate.

Thankfully, I did NOT see "glove".


----------



## Darkbloom

Dramatic
Sweet
Restless
Courageous


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Patient
Sweet
Loyal
Ass


----------



## To_august

Loyal, outspoken, talented, dramatic.

Sounds about right except the last one.

The next four were: mental, lovely, aceful (what is that? ) and hone.


----------



## Zora

Elegant, Charming, Passionate, Happy

Thanks, picture!


----------



## Gossip Goat

Charismatic
Courageous
Outgoing
Charming


----------



## Tad Cooper

Glove
Lethargic
Tic
Sweet


----------



## kiwigrl

happy, patient, shy, passionate. ....definitely not shy and not very patient either.


----------



## Pina

Charismatic
Naive
Passionate
Outgoing

hmm i wish


----------



## Dakris

Considerate, quiet, sensitive, romantic.

Oh, I didn't look at that picture.


----------



## KateMarie999

Naive, Happy, Thoughtful, and Outgoing.

Uhh... no.


----------



## SweetVenom

peaceful
witty
honest
passionate


----------



## Purrfessor

Loyal
lethargic
thoughtful
wrestles

im not loyal, not do I wrestle. Not sure what lethargic means but I'm thoughtful.


----------



## lazydaisy

Dependent 
Insecure
Passionate
Genuine 
lol


----------



## benoticed

Restless
Passionate
Insecure
Happy


----------



## benoticed

Stelliferous said:


> im not loyal


These Hoes Ain't Loyal


----------



## KayBee

loyal
critical
thoughtful
genuine

Yeah, I'd say so


----------



## szenir

Lazy
Sentimental
Passionate
Reserved


----------



## walkingpastdeadpretense

These are always fun. even if seemingly there's no connection to the words

Patient
Elegant
Peaceful
Reserved

Reserved is one of my go-to description words, but the rest just don't fit. They aren't even polar opposites.


----------



## fair phantom

Eloquent
Genuine
Sweet
Elegant


----------



## Thalassa

Loyal, Overdramatic, Charismatic, Talented

I'm awesome


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Dramatic, hot, happy, secure.

I am none of these things.


----------



## Mbaruh

Sentimental, compassionate, caring, insecure.

... ok?


----------



## dracula

Loyal, honest, outgoing, impatient

Sound okay I guess


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Patient, reserved, witty, honest. 

But that can't be, there isn't bitch there.


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Lazy, happy, impatient, genuine

LOL well...maybe half-right?


----------



## greybird

passionate
restless
impatient
sweet

i'd say the first three are accurate but as for sweet...


----------



## Airest

Elegant, Talented, Insecure and Sweet


----------



## Balinka

elegant, charismatic, lovely and kind.

well it depends


----------



## galactic collision

happy
honest
dramatic
elegant


maybe


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Lovely (I first saw it as Glove)
Passionate (I first saw it as Pass)
Graceful
Caring (I first saw it as Car)


----------



## WindowLicker

Reserved, secure, passionate, sweet. Totally!  cool


----------



## Fetishized Suicide

The 
First
Words
You 

(Hehe)

- Lazy 
- Kind 
- Naive
- Shy
Uh.. well yeah sure


----------



## clotho

The first word I saw was "Dove", but I see that most others post adjectives, so... Naive, Passionate, Peaceful, Reserved


----------



## Kore

I turned my head to the side so it was more difficult.

Lazy
Elegant
Passionate
Impatient

Change "elegant" to "messy" and you've got something...


----------



## Candy007

Peaceful, Honest, Lazy, Restless.. As always, a walking contradiction. :th_sur:


----------



## Vice

Elegant, passion, sweet and happyroud:


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

Elegant
Genuine 
Reserved
Lovely

---

*blushes*


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

loyal, talented, charismatic -- i won't complain


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Lazy, Genuine, Compassionate, Mental

Well, this _is_ true


----------



## piano

dependent (though at first i thought i read pendent), lovely, peaceful, insecure


----------



## zanah0dia

Sentimental
Witty
Lazy
Happy

Can't say it's wrong.


----------



## dunemobbin

Sincere
Passionate
Love 
Restless

Not scientific, but fairly accurate.


----------



## In_The_Fade

Passionate, insecure, thoughtful, eloquent. These were all bunched together. I'm not hugely insecure but of course I have my moments. So sure, I'll take this description.


----------



## Autumn_Fairy

Passionate, Lovely, Genuine, Sentimental


----------



## sicksadworlds

Peaceful, reserved, witty, lovely.

I completely agree.


----------



## flyingdaydreamer

naive, insecure, peaceful, helpful

Well, I can see myself being all of these things at times at least...


----------



## Linwin

dependent, dramatic, talented, naive


----------



## soya

*lazy* - i am basically a sloth.
*happy* - sometimes!
*charismatic* - i wish. i don't think i am, really.
*eloquent* - as a writer, yes. probably less so as a speaker.


----------



## TheQuirkyArtiste

Genuine Elegant Charismatic Passionate

ENFP

Yeah, I guess I can meet all of these at a given time, but the "elegant" one isn't always true...I can be a klutz if I get too lost in my on head. Otherwise, though, I can be elegant if I had the mind to care to. I'm someone who will climb trees and run around barefoot, but if you put a gown on me than I'll shift to adjust to that sort of atmosphere, and I know poise and all that thanks to my experience with ballet.


----------



## ForestPaix

lazy, happy, patient and elegant. Noice.


----------



## sieni

Patient
Peaceful
Reserved
Lazy


----------



## The Doctor

The first four words I saw were "the first four words."

Hmm. I must ponder the meaning of this as a description of myself.


----------



## Ixim

The Dark Lord said:


> The first four words I saw were "the first four words."
> 
> Hmm. I must ponder the meaning of this as a description of myself.


You my good lady must be TiSe incarnate! Really, that's hyperreal even for us!

My words:

Loyal
Patient
Lazy
Thoughtful


----------



## Jagdpanther

Reserved
Lovely
Charismatic
Passionate

Hmmm...yep.


----------



## The Doctor

Ixim said:


> You my good lady must be TiSe incarnate! Really, that's hyperreal even for us!
> 
> My words:
> 
> Loyal
> Patient
> Lazy
> Thoughtful


Huh. I'm an INTP, so that's TiNe. I just have a weird smart-aleck sense of humor.


----------



## Ixim

The Dark Lord said:


> Huh. I'm an INTP, so that's TiNe. I just have a weird smart-aleck sense of humor.


Knew you were a Ti. Ti allows you to do things you did  . Just thought it was Se due to Se being aligned with presence in the real world.


----------



## The Doctor

Ixim said:


> Knew you were a Ti. Ti allows you to do things you did  . Just thought it was Se due to Se being aligned with presence in the real world.


You could say I saw the possibility for a bad joke and took it. I suppose that explains INTP humor.


----------



## Adena

Outgoing, talented, witty, naive.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

haha... today it's: reserved, sentimental, loyal


----------



## Trademark

Goofy, Iconoclast, Slasherswordsman, Zealot.


----------



## The Doctor

Trademark said:


> Goofy, Iconoclast, Slasherswordsman, Zealot.


Where the heck did you find slasherswordsman?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Sentimental
Passionate
Talented
Restless

Yeah, that's me.


----------



## bleghc

Naive, shy, dramatic, and insecure all in consecutive order. Haha.


----------



## BabyJane

Elegant
Passionate
Insecure
Thoughtful


----------



## NoShxtSherlock

Overdramatic - not true
Sweet - rarely true
Outspoken - sometimes true
Naive - I don't think that's true


----------



## iridescense

sweet, loyal, sincere, peaceful


----------



## Orgho

happy
rad
spoken
charming


I agree with all of them and yet I was looking for Love :laughing:


----------



## pungent

Sweet
Eloquent
Reserved

Aaaand...

Lethargic.

lol

*slowly... and laboriously... types... p... ost...*


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

*Lazy - Yup, pretty much
Happy - No
Charismatic - Yeah
Eloquent - Yup *


----------



## Wolf's Tale

going 
thoughtful 
genuine 
pendent 

erc2:


----------



## Insightful_Idiot

Passionate
Eloquent
Outgoing
Sincere

All accurate in my opinion


----------



## Salia

I got:
reserved (veeery much towards people I don't know well)
talented (i love drawing and people say I'm good at it ^^)
lovely (i can't say it myself, but my dear friend @Tsubaki says I am)
loyal

I think these quite fit


----------



## Dakris

Lovely, reserved, naive, thoughtful. Wouldn't say I'm naive though.


----------



## Aizar

Peace
Cure
Thought/Thoughtful
Restless

Interesting....


----------



## The Dude

Witty, Compassion, Lovely, Happy....


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis

Impatient, sweet, sentimental and honest


----------



## Jared Eggo

I got Lazy, Patient, Dependent, and Charismatic. I'm not too sure if those even go together, but it was fun.


----------



## TwinAnthos

TwinAnthos said:


> Loyal, Reserved,Lazy and Peaceful.(In that order)
> 
> I agree to all of these, but you have to deserve my loyality, I'm less reserved with people I care for and peaceful I might not be if you press the right button. Lazy is constant.


Old me. I now saw. Loyal, Peaceful, Courageous and Passionate. Well I suppose I've changed a bit since I last wrote what I got. My ENFJ has been rubbing of on me.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

peaceful, passionate, sweet & reserved
disagree w/all of them lol


----------



## Oleni

Genuine, Naive, Passionate, Elegant.

I'm not naive, at least not anymore. I used to be though, a lot.


----------



## Feather Yewfrost

*Sweet*
*Sincere*
*Elegant*
*Genuine*

:lovekitty:


----------



## Christian Exodia

Genuine
Happy
Impatient
Elegant

Yep.


----------



## colorbullets

passionate, polite, peaceful, charming. Passionate and charming, yes. Polite when I want to make a good first impression on someone. But peaceful.. hell naw :laughing:


----------



## salt

lazy
loyal
outspoken
passionate


----------



## Aiura

lovely
insecure
thoughtfull
passionate


haaaaaa
ha


----------



## DomC

Naive
Passionate
Eloquent
Dependant
Outspoken

They are all right


----------



## DomC

Naive
Passionate
Eloquent
Dependant
Outspoken

They are all right


----------



## Laiskiainen

Charismatic, courageous, impatient, lethargic. These are all true. 

I also noticed "passi" there while searching for the two last words and a finnish word "pässi" came up in my mind. Well, it's also true; I am stubborn as a ram, which it means. ;P If I were more patient, I could have noticed the end of it "passionate"!


----------



## Noise

Understanding, reserved, witty, charismatic.
Okay. c:


----------



## 124567

I've seen this before and saw other words..so currently am like this..apparantly: overdramatic, witty, passionate, sweet :kitteh:


----------



## Rala

Loyal, happy, talented, insecure.

Pretty much.


----------



## Animal

Love, Passion, Time.

Then I didn't see any other words for about 40 seconds. 
(I haven't had coffee yet)
Then I saw a bunch of other words all at once.

...time? 

I am full of love and passion, but I never have enough time for both love and my artistic passions. It is my biggest struggle in life and in relationships. >


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Outspoken
Passionate
Dramatic
Elegant

Sure.


----------



## Zora

Patient, Naive, Happy, Passionate... Though I really don't understand the point of these things. Not like they're atall accurate.


----------



## TapudiPie

Patient
Loyal
Naive
Passionate

Welp, safe to say this depends on the circumstances


----------



## Dustdevil

HAHA! What fun.
I initially saw Glove first...
Sweet
Elegant
Compassionate 
Polite

Most of those kinda fit... except elegant. Glove fits me the best.... >


----------



## butterflyxcollector

Lazy
Passionate
Loyal
Secure

I guess I cannot disagree with these things haha


----------



## guardian00angel

Happy - i would like to be... :crying:
Lovely - aww <3
Sweet - aww <3
Naive - Idk about this...i can be suspicious of things

I also saw 'serve'....but i don't know if that counts or means anything?


----------



## Noir

Sweet - Hell no
passionate - hell no
going - This isn't even describing something
time - How exactly am I supposed to determine if I am time?


----------



## White River

Passionate, Sincere, Charming, Lovely



Obviously the ones which are horizontal and centred are going to get spotted more. I'd agree on the first two, last two I'm not sure about (probably depends more on the observer).


----------



## Ghostsoul

Lazy
Passionate
Peaceful
Insecure


----------



## lolthevoidlol

outgoing, outspoken, eloquent, insecure

cluster in the bottom left. agree with 2 and 4, have been told I'm 3 by many, 1 is situation dependent


----------



## SoulScream

Helpful 
Dependent 
Lethargic 
Passionate


----------



## CataclysmSolace

loyal 
elegant
witty
naive


----------



## Xyte

*Lazy: *Definately.

*Loyal:* Haha.. XD
*
Happy:* I thought I was until someone had to rub in my face that I was in fact the opposite. -_-'

*Passionate: *I wish.


----------



## 124567

Talented
Outspoken
Witty
Elegant


----------



## Bluefireluv

Lovely
Stubborn
Compassionate
Passionate


----------



## Mirkwood

Happy
Polite
Sweet
Passionate


----------



## Morfy

honest insecure thoughtful reserved uwu


----------



## Animal

hypoglycemia said:


> prey (dafuq?)


haha. I got "prey" too and that was my reaction as well. Wtf?!! haha.


----------



## septic tank

Lazy
Happy
Honest
Thoughtful.

Hm.


----------



## raskoolz

Talented - sure, but isn't everyone?

Outspoken - could be, yeah

Compassionate - not as much as I'd like but perhaps

Happy - Hmm..


----------



## Lacrimosa

Lazy
Talented
Passionate
Reserved


----------



## kxsmic

Charismatic, naive, sentimental, and passionate.

Not too far off. Huh.


----------



## Thisismyusername13

Charismatic, insecure, sweet, witty.


----------



## Grentseioba

Happy, patient, dramatic and kind.

Not very accurate according to me, though I am biased of course.


----------



## Polymaniac

Eogit, Pcour, Ththpr, and Riticalj. Describes me to a tee.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Impatient
Outgoing
Passionate 
Lethargic

Doesn't really add up...


----------



## Obscurity

Thoughtful
Insecure
Reserved
Witty

Ha!


----------



## Wisteria

witty
elegant
naive
happy
shy


----------



## Dante Scioli

Lazy
Happy
Patient
Elegant

...Yep


----------



## The Hammer

Logical, adaptable, focused, independent.


----------



## Jakuri

Naïve
Sincere
Charismatic
Caring/Graceful (discovered graceful right after discovering caring)
Shy

Guess I have a naïve child inside my mind


----------



## Mina92

Thoughtful, Insecure, Happy and Patient. Yup!


----------



## Whitewolf

Sensitive
Nice
Outspoken
Frail 

I've also an only word that describe all myself: wulf-knight :3


----------



## Cbyermen

Loyal, sweet, courageous and eccentric. Pretty accurate.


----------



## yanibrin

Reserved, peaceful, passionate, poke. And it was going so well ...


----------



## The Capture of Time

*Sentimental.
Naive.
Passionate.

:I :O :I :O :I :O :I :O :I

^~^*


----------



## robinrobin

Happy, patient, loyal, unspoken. All of these are true apart from patient haha.


----------



## VeryMerrilyMary

*Lovely
Naive
Thoughtful *


----------



## Rhonda Rousey

Reserved.
Patient.
Sweet. :blushed:


----------



## Benny

Pray, Peace, Dependent, Loyal, in that order. It seems to describe me pretty well. I'm always praying for peace and I'd like to think of myself as loyal, though I guess you could call it dependency:tongue:


----------



## ZZZVader

*Passionate
Outspoken
Genuine
Sweet
*
:3


----------



## NomadLeviathan

*Prey
Peaceful
Witty
Passion*


----------



## Aizar

This time I got
Elegant
Reserve
Peace

and..

Mental.

AHAHAHA!

Wait. Did seriously no one else see mental?


----------



## Fragmented Apathy

Lazy, happy, patient, elegant.
Definitely lazy.
Happier than most, which is a scary thought to most people that realize this.
Patient, but not without with some exceptional cases.
Not elegant at all. I actually can say I woke up like this.


----------



## USEmyNAME

Lovely, witty, and elegant


----------



## katemess

I got:
- Passionate
- Charismatic
- Outspoken
- Charming

I would agree with all of them. :applouse:


----------



## Dmartin

Efficient
Pragmatic
Direct
Smart
In other words, I'm the best


----------



## kimpossible119

Genuine - Yes
Outspoken - Hell no
Dependent - Hell no
Insecure - Yes


----------



## Kelz

Naive 
Passionate 
Dramatic 
Happy


----------



## Shade

Secure
Thoughtful
Sentimental
Elegant

I can see that^^


----------



## Karolina

witty
sweet
restless
loyal

.. why not


----------



## Joe2718

Genuine
elegant
charismatic
happy

elegant and charismatic ... makes me think 'ya'll see my sandles?'


----------



## nix1

Lovely, Genuine, Insecure, Thoughtful

Yes to all.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Talented
Charismatic 
Honest 
Naive

They were all right under each other and my eyes automatically went downwards after spotting "talented" so of course those were the next 3 I saw..


----------



## RubberDuckDudette

I don't even know why I'm answering this since there's already 39 pages of answers but oh well.

Patient
Happy
Peaceful
Dramatic

They all sound about right. Describes approximately 80% of my life.


----------



## Bitterself

Sweet, calculating, insecure, thoughtful. Agree!


----------



## Fredward

Lovely
Secure 
Thoughtful
Dependent

Pshaw.


----------



## Super Luigi

Naturally, I looked for words from the top down, and from left to right so these are the words I found:
Lazy
Happy
Patient
Genuine

Usually, these words actually describe me very well.


----------



## Julchen

Dramatic, Outgoing, Genuine, Honest.

Throw away the outgoing and reduce the genuine and honest a little. That would be it.


----------



## Fallen_Jedi

sweet passionate impatient loyal

wouldn't call myself sweet, but the rest is on point lol


----------



## SolitaryNight

Elegant, Peaceful, Lazy and Charismatic.
Well they got lazy right. Peaceful is okay since it relates to my nineness. I wish I could be elegant. Hah, I wouldn't be charismatic even if you dropped me in a pool of it.


----------



## sinaasappel

Lazy patient elegant love


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplyRivers

Patient 
Peaceful
Elegant 
Reserved

Extra: Witty

I think I'm patient for the most part, but certain times I'm impatient. I guess I'm peaceful? Definitely not elegant; however, I am reserved.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

Prey, Peaceful, Kind, and Passionate


----------



## Miniblini

Patient, elegant, peaceful, dramatic.

... I feel like peaceful and dramatic are too opposite....


----------



## piano

naive, sweet, elegant, genuine


----------



## sometimes

Outgoing, sweet, naive, reserved.

I'm definitely more reserved and not usually very outgoing. Not sure about 'sweet'...not particularly but I guess I can be idk I don't really like that word in this context. And I am a weird mix of naive and wise I guess. So naive is, like, half true.


----------



## grimoire

Loyal, lethargic, outspoken and sweet.

Fits me pretty well, honestly.


----------



## The red spirit

Introverted
Sensing
Thinking
Perceiving


----------



## JR CreativeGenius

Imaginative
Eccentric
Energetic
Overwhelmed


----------



## Carpentet810

Gunner, Tank, Sabot, Fire!


----------



## Worriedfunction

Lazy
Happy
Patient
Elegant
Reserved.

Fuck you random chart!


* *


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Lazy 
Intelligent
Overdramatic
Sweet


----------



## easter

sweet, elegant, passionate, lazy


----------



## SkyeC

~ Genuine
~ Lovely
~ Passionate
~ Eloquent


----------



## thetruehell

sweet
elegant 
naive 
dramatic


----------



## Devilsfan2326

Happy
Patient
Sentimental
Dependent

Hmmm. The fifth one was Lovely. Darn. :crazy:


----------



## bcjoy

Patient, Genuine, Naive, Passionate...It's me !!!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

lazy
talented
dependent 
lovely

lol I'm not lovely XD I have enough self awareness to know that I am quite the opposite.


----------



## Clyme

Naive
Shy
Insecure
Passionate


----------



## Heavelyn

Lazy Happy Patient Naive
- It sounds like me.


----------



## Yukeetah

Loyal, naive, outgoing and peace
Holy shit, this is actually accurate


----------



## sellursoul2me

I got happy, patient, genuine, and elegant. Accurate except for the first and the last one I'd say.


----------



## Masque

Don't feel bad. At least you didn't get "harming".


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Sentimental
Lovely
Passionate
Lazy


Totally describes me :wink:


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

Witty, mental, insecure, outspoken


----------



## The red spirit

Reserved honest sweat lazy


----------



## dailydreamer

I got charismatic, naiv, lovely and patient. Kind of true though


----------



## fleursdetilleul

Elegant
Lethargic
Overdramatic
Insecure

LOL


----------



## Kalix

Charismatic 
cure 
Restless 
Fap

.... Sounds good

on Tapatalk


----------



## ishan

Lovely, over-dramatic, loyal, insecure


----------



## Millie

Prey, peaceful, reserved, witty

In order of accuracy of course :wink:


----------



## Lovebeam

Reserved, genuine, peaceful, dependent.

I don't like that final word. Time to up the denial game.

>_<


----------



## kitchensink

Lethargic
Honest
Kind
Genuine

...eh, I'll take it! Lethargic, though? *Lethargic*? Well, you're not wrong...


----------



## Maquiladora

Lazy.
Happy.
Naïve.
Outgoing.

Yeah...not really. I'm sometimes happy, though.


----------



## ArmchairCommie

Elegant
Reserved
Sentimental
Dramatic

Well 2 out of 4 are right, so it's not like the test is completely wrong or anything. :dry:


----------



## Alpha Centauri

Naive
Shy
Witty 
Kind

The last two, sometimes....


----------



## Lavender

Lazy
Happy
Peaceful
Reserved 
Hm....


----------



## ItisI

Happy - Hmmmm...
Impatient - Check!
Outspoken - Ehhh..
Passionate - Check!

Oh, well...Half a loaf is better than none.


----------



## amethyst11

Loyal
Elegant 
Passionate
Lethargic


----------



## Miss Bingley

Sweet, Charming, Charismatic, and Elegant


----------



## Rascal01

Naïve
Eloquent
Outgoing
Sweet

I can live with all of it except outgoing. I'm an ISTP, heavy on the I.


----------



## Marmoton

Talented
Impatient
Happy
Sweet

Works not so bad, especially for impatient


----------



## salt

outspoken
lazy
passionate
wrestle?


----------



## Wolf

2nd Attempt

- Naive
- Shy
- Passionate
- Wrestle

Not really sure how the last one is supposed to describe me, lol.


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Passionate, Naïve, Sweet, Dramatic
Im pretty happy with that XD, I think its kinda accurate too!


----------



## Endologic

I actively avoided "love".


----------



## FelixFahrenheit

Independent, thoughtful, sweet, sincere.

I suppose my friends would describe me that way. Not sure I would though.


----------



## Serpent

Peaceful 
Witty
Outspoken 
Dependent 

Lol.


----------



## WayfarerCat89

I don't think it's in any way accurate lol
I got:
- outgoing (no way lol)
- witty
- talented
- naive


----------



## Lacy

Helpful -> right
Courageous -> not that sure roud:
Kind -> right
Witty -> also right


----------



## Terator

* eccentric :* not really me 
*impatient :* depends on the situation but mostly not
* sweet , dramatic :* Others have to decide whether I am or not .


----------



## Rhothan

Dependent - quiet the opposite
Passionate - true, though it'd be hard for a stranger to tell
Witty - others perceive me as one
Insecure - not much


----------



## Cal

Robs, bogrove, first, and four.

Totally describes my awesome personality:cooler:


----------



## Lunescope

Overdramatic - probably true
Kind - hopefully I am
Rage - I dunno about this one, maybe
Outspoken - I don't really see myself as this one


----------



## Rouskyrie

Dramatic, patient, prey, passionate.


----------



## VinnieBob

dick wad
fuck tard
window licker
ass wipe
fairly accurate:kitteh:


----------



## Curiously

Fun.
I got happy, patient, elegant and naive.

All overall true except happy as I tend to not to be happy much. Content, yes. Happy, hmmm, this is ephemeral.


----------



## Jaune

Patient
Happy
Bay (I guess that doesn't count)
Outspoken
Dramatic


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

Elegant, witty and charismatic.

All this Oscar Wilde reading must be paying off.

I'm too clumsy to be elegant. Witty is a matter of opinion -- not mine. And I'm not in society enough to put this charisma to the test -- alone, I'm absolutely fabulous.


----------



## pwowq

the 
first 
four 
words

M'kay. I am the greatest one alive then. Greater than Mr Trump in every aspect.
I do have severe biases thou. Society taught me latin letters, english and reading from left to right, up to down.


----------



## nestle_bird

Charismatic
Outgoing
Sweet 
Sentimental

If it was a "the first four words you see don't describe you at all" game, it would be accurate.


----------



## SweetApparition

Honest, sweet, happy, patient. On my good days, sure, I guess...


----------



## MD_analyst

Calculating
Understanding
Insecure
Thoughtful

This was interesting....at first I saw "secure" but then noticed "insecure" after looking to the left of that word. So I guess I went along with that since I didn't want to list both at the same time lol.


----------



## Mrs.ESFP_224

I am an ESFP and I got 

Passionate
Loyal
Outgoing
Thoughtful

All totally true!!


----------



## 481450

lazy :mellow:
naive :blushed:
cut 
caring :heart:


----------



## Senah

Talented 
Passionate
Restless
Sweet


----------



## 74893H

Sentimental - Aye, yes, mhm
Lazy - Oh hell yes
Honest - Moreorless, but I'm good at lying my way out of trouble
Sweet - Aw, you

Well hey, this was nice.


----------



## The Dude

Loyal...Yeah. 
Naive...Hmmm
Passionate...depends on what is meant by passionate. In a romantic way...nope, but in a general way I approach life and my goals, yeah. 
Outgoing...not really.


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

Compassionate
Passionate
Sweet
Loyal
Charismatic

I thought it was 5, instead of 4, but still.
No.


----------



## Preciselyd

Lazy
Elegant
Restless
Talented


----------



## Krayfish

Elegant
Love
Lol
Tin

.... I am the tin man


----------



## TricoFeathers

Passionate, thoughtful, reserved, eloquent.


----------



## Judson Joist

Lazy, happy, patient, elegant. Not entirely accurate.
:laughing:


----------



## revolutioninthot

Eloquent, outspoken, sweet, lethargic. There was also pendent but I don't think that counts hmmm


----------



## TeamPB

haha look at this loser, he posts this under the "poll" section but he doesn't even put a fucking "yes, literally me/no, it ain't me/don't know" poll!
anyway

TALENT
NAIVE
WITTY
CHARISMATIC

Not really


----------



## Blue Wolf

sweet
use
time
insecure


----------



## Introvertia

Mental, dependent, lovely, loyal. What a catch. I agree with one.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Elegant, sentimental, loyal, passionate.

... well...


----------



## The Dude

Loyal, charismatic, honest, and reserved!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Passionate
Sweet
Restless
Eloquent


----------



## FeliciteM

Outspoken
Outgoing
Sweet
Sentimental


----------



## LizaChumbalaya

Kind naive lazy shy


----------



## Ciphr

Outgoing. (Are you sure about that?)
Passionate.
Sweet.
Dramatic.


----------



## Charus

Naive, Passionate, Elegant, Eccentric


----------



## Pr0sper

Outgoing, sweet, passionate, restless.

Interesting.


----------



## Albatross

Passionate:chuncky:, Patient:welcoming:, Charismatic:indecisiveness:, and ..... Eloquenth:


----------



## Vanderlyle

Prey
Peace
Passionate
Elegant

Drawn to the Ps with a twist at the end.


----------



## APBReloaded

Happy, naive, insecure, thoughtful...

Hmm. Sounds a little contradictory now.


----------



## redbedroomrecords

genuine independent naive passionate secure


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

Genuine, passionate, caring, peaceful.

Yeah, nah.


----------



## FishOni

PREY (), peaceful, witty, lazy.


----------

